# Serotonin?



## AlexXD (Jan 6, 2008)

Recently I've been wondering about the possible impact of serotonin on DP/DR. As serotonin controls consciousness as well as emotions such as depression, as well as sleep, I was wondering if a lack of this could cause DP/DR. The thing is, many of the drugs that cause DP/DR damage the things that release serotonin, and so less is released. This could lead to DP/DR. For those who did not get DP/DR from drugs, it simply could be a defect in the body or such...

Ideas?


----------



## ed (Sep 27, 2007)

My DP/DR got worse on Sertraline.

It appears to be somewhat better on Paroxetine.

Both SSRIs :?:


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

felt better while high
felt better on zoloft

so to answer your question YES for me.


----------

